# insurance replacement question



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

hi guys,

anyone know if I need to worry about returning my 'Bolt to stock before sending it to Asurion when my replacement arrives? I probably will just to be sure...but if someone has a definitive "don't sweat it" story, maybe I won't bother.

thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

I am not sure about asurion, but it must be stock for a warranty claim. I would highly recommend returning it to stock for asurion also.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

I unrooted just in case

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

bleh, FINE ;-)

trter10: can I assume you used the tool you linked to a while ago to unroot? I know there's an app in the market that's supposed to do it as well...


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

number5toad said:


> bleh, FINE ;-)
> 
> trter10: can I assume you used the tool you linked to a while ago to unroot? I know there's an app in the market that's supposed to do it as well...


yeah I used my tool

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

jwort93 said:


> I am not sure about asurion, but it must be stock for a warranty claim. I would highly recommend returning it to stock for asurion also.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


not necessaryily true. dont have insurance and phone wouldnt turn out so no way to unroot, sent it back to htc for a warranty claim and didnt have a problem. phone just came back unrooted.

obviously if you can unroot i would, but i wouldnt say that you have to


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd definitely return it to stock if it was me. I haven't heard about any hang-ups on claims because of rooting, but turning in a rooted device to insurance and leaving open the possibility of them denying the replacement because of it seems like a bad idea.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------

